# معجون حلاقة



## kassem56 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجو تزويدي بطريقة صناعة معجون الحلاقة لأجل مشروعي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا ك/ اكرم ويا ريت طريقة التحضير تتعرض بصورة ابسط بالنسبه لموضوع معجون الحلاقه البخاخ


----------

